# Sharp needle pain



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Emily,Need your kind advice, I am 9 weeks today, this afternoon I experience some sharp needle pain for few minutes and I experience the same pain few minutes ago but this time is shorter, wonder what might cause this pain, is there any way I can avoid, will this pain hurt my baby?


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Emily,

sorry I have forgot to explain the pain location is on lower right hand side of my tummy, really hope this is nothing serious. Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You can get this type of pain in pregnancy, but it's usually later on as your ligaments stretch. It could be due to adhesions possibly? If it continues to happen, see your gp, just to get checked in case it is not pregnancy related, 

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilycaitlin, many thanks for your kind advice, will ring midwife this morning.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Your gp would be the better person to ring, as it may not be pregnancy related,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emilycaitlin, many thanks for your kind advice as usual, I am really worry as my breast are not so sore this morning, just don't feel I am pg or maybe I think too much, will call GP asap.


----------

